# Hi everyone



## GBO (Oct 2, 2009)

AT LAST! A TT of my own - just got my Moro Blue 225 (52) and found the forum. Fantastic source of info and images. Hi to everyone....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

moro blue,good choice in colour mate.welcome & enjoy the forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join he TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

moro, the way to go. welcome
steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## hollistn (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

